# Java doesn't work, can't play games like RuneScape.



## 537 (Jan 1, 2011)

I'm on Windows 7 Ultimate, and I use the latest version of Firefox AND Java, I've tried uninstalling and reinstalling Java, it still doesn't work.. I've tried Google-ing a bit, and I read somewhere that my firewall might be blocking Java?

I use Windows Firewall, and I have manually added those to Windows Firewall, but Java still doesn't work;










This is what happens when I try to load Java games and stuff like that, and I've also tried to view the Java Console in my Firefox, but it wont work. I click Tools > Java Console > nothing happens.

I hope I've provided enough information for you guys to help me, if I didn't, let me know and I will. Thanks!

EDIT: Oh and my OS is 64-bit.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Check your firewall settings, security programs and Firefox addons to see if any of them are blocking scripts.

Go to Start > Control Panel > Internet Options > Security tab and set the slider to medium-high. Click the Privacy tab, click the Popup Blocker Settings button and set the Blocking Level to medium.

Do you get a popup window like the one in the screenshot below?










Click the Run button and the game should start.


----------



## 537 (Jan 1, 2011)

I just did what you told me, and it still doesn't work.

I use MSE and Windows Firewall only.. Help!?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Do the games work under IE8 x86?


----------



## 537 (Jan 1, 2011)

jcgriff2 said:


> Do the games work under IE8 x86?


Nope.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Reset IE8 - http://support.microsoft.com/kb/923737

Try another user account. Activate Hidden Admin account for testing - 

http://sysnative.com/0x1/Hidden_Admin_Acct.html

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## 537 (Jan 1, 2011)

Do I have to reset IE8? Because like I mentioned abvoe, I use Firefox.. Not IE!


----------



## 537 (Jan 1, 2011)

Hmm? Help?

*EDIT: I just did what you told me, tried it on both FF and IE on my administrator account, it does the same thing.*


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

Try removing Java completely using Revo Uninstaller (normal uninstallers leave a lot behind).

Download Revo Uninstaller Freeware - Free and Full Download - Uninstall software, remove programs, solve uninstall problems

Once you are sure that you have got every last trace, install the latest version and try again.


----------



## 537 (Jan 1, 2011)

Okay, I'll be back at you about this.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Do you get a 'digital signature' popup window like the one in the screenshot from post #2?


----------



## 537 (Jan 1, 2011)

Nope, never.


----------



## MyKeyboardSuck (Feb 11, 2011)

Uhh try reinstalling windows and then install Java. Can you guys help with my problem plz?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the torrents have probably infected you


----------



## 537 (Jan 1, 2011)

dai said:


> the torrents have probably infected you


Are you kidding me? Seriously?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

Serious


----------

